# Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet



## OC-Junk (19. Februar 2010)

*Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Hay hab gerade bei Alternate bissel rum geschaut und was sehe ich da den 
*Intel® Core™ i7-980 *

wollte euch mal mitteilen das er gelistet ist möglicher weiße will sich jemand den vorbestellen 

Hier der Link : ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - Desktop - Sockel 1366 - Intel® Core i7-980 Prozessor Extreme Edition

Mfg. OC-Junk


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

eventuell als Xeon


----------



## OC-Junk (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Also der is bei Desktop gelistet wie auch im link zu erkennen. Also kein Xeon weil Alternate würde den dann in die Serverabteilung stecken.


----------



## KTMDoki (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Mal schaun, wann er wirklich lieferbar wird und wie er sich dann schlagen wird...

der Preis lässt mich ja schon mal ausfallen, als potentieller Kandidat


----------



## Rolk (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Der Preis war ja abzusehen. Wobei, es hätte auch noch schlimmer kommen können. 
Vielleicht gibts später auch eine kleinere Version für 500 €.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Ich werde auf non-Extrem oder Xeon Varianten warten


----------



## der8auer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Ich warte,  bis er bei anderen Shops verfügbar ist. Denke für 900€ wirds den auch geben


----------



## fA!nT (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

du würdest echt 900 für den ausgeben?

Also ich hätte den ja auch gerne, aber da kommt dann doch der Geizhals in mir hervor ;D


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

meine vernunft sagt mir: "lass die finger von dem quatsch!", wenn sie den preis dafür liest.


----------



## der8auer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*



fA!nT schrieb:


> du würdest echt 900 für den ausgeben?
> 
> Also ich hätte den ja auch gerne, aber da kommt dann doch der Geizhals in mir hervor ;D



Ja ich verkaufe aber meinen i7-975 vorher. Dann sind es nicht ganz 900


----------



## push@max (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Das ist nicht meine Preisklasse 

Trotzdem interessiert mich die Leistung des Prozessors.


----------



## Alriin (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

So sehr ich Alternate schätze, aber da er nie der günstigste ist und 900+ recht viel Kohle ist, kauf ich den woanders. Und diesmal warte ich nicht, sondern schlage zu!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich werde auf non-Extrem oder Xeon Varianten warten



Da hätt ich gleich mal ne Frage dazu...

Was is denn der Unterschied zwischen dem Sockel 1366 Xeon und dem 920?
Kmelektronik.de: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks zu günstigen Preisen

ich seh da irgendwie keinen unterschied


----------



## Alriin (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Der Xeon kennt einen Befehlssatz mehr und wurde für Workstations bzw. Server gebaut. Ausserdem kann er mit irgendwelchem Ram besonders gut. So wie beim Sockel 939 der Athlon X2 und der Opteron... ziemlich das selbe.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*



Alriin schrieb:


> Der Xeon kennt einen Befehlssatz mehr und wurde für Workstations bzw. Server gebaut. Ausserdem kann er mit irgendwelchem Ram besonders gut. So wie beim Sockel 939 der Athlon X2 und der Opteron... ziemlich das selbe.




Registered RAM.
Und der Xeon kann auf Dual/Multi Sockel Boards eingesetzt werden, weil der mit anderen CPUs kommunizieren kann.
Aber nichts von Relevanz für den normalen Anwender.


----------



## hutschmek (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Der Preis überrascht mich nicht unbedingt. Neue CPU´s waren schon immer sau sau teuer am anfang. Das gute an der Sache ist das ich noch warten kann. 6 Kerne sind ja nett aber ich hatte bisher noch kein Spiel das meinen Quadcore auch nur annähernd auslastet. Also 1-2 wahrscheinlich noch mehr Jahre langen 4 Kerne zum Zocken.


----------



## Superwip (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Aber Achtung: nicht jeder Xeon ist Dualsockeltauglich!


----------



## Partybu3 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

lol ein schnäpchen


----------



## Burner87 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Wenn der Preis einer Extreme-Edition-CPU mal gerechtfertigt wäre, dann hier.
Hat 2 Kerne mehr als alle anderen CPUs. 
Beim 975 waren es nur 133 MHz (und der freie Multi).


----------



## windows (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Dann warte ich doch lieber auf den Xeon, ich hoffe das der leistungsstärker wird.


----------



## Genghis99 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Vernunft ? Kauft jemand einen 911 Turbo aus Vernunft ? Oder einen Veyron ?

Hätte ich die Kohle - auf Vernunft würd ich pfeifen - hab ich ja auch auf dem Standesamt getan ...


----------



## Gornadar (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> hab ich ja auch auf dem Standesamt getan ...



ich glaub da bist du nicht allein


----------



## djfussel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Willkommen im Club Jungs .


Werd glaub meinen I7 965 Extreme im ebax verklpppen und mir den neuen holen sabber......


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Der Preis von Alternate scheint mir etwas überzogen Oo
Wikipedia listet ihn für 999$, wobei ich keine Ahnung hab, woher die Daten stammen.

List of future Intel microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## alm0st (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Solang mein 920er nicht mal wirklich in's Schwitzen kommt, kann mir ein 6 Core erstmal gestohlen bleiben. Bin aber schon stark auf Benches etc. gespannt. Mal abwarten das Teil da leisten wird


----------



## mastermc51 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Klar.. keine Infos reinschreiben, aber einen Preis!

So eine Unsitte greift langsam um sich....


----------



## KingKokosnuss (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

Ich würd den ja schon gerne haben 

Aber 900 Öcken 

Ich hoffe da kommt noch ein billigeres gut übertaktbares Modell hinterher.


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

der Preis von 1049eus ist zwar oberheftig aber bin sowieso gerad dabei mir ein neues sys zusammen zustelln Dh das teil muß sein dazu gäbe es dann auch ein TB


----------



## steipilz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Intel® Core™ i7-980 bei Alternate gelistet*

werd mir das teil wohl troz des preises auch kaufen. hoffe nur dass bis dann das asus r3e auch erhälltich ist.


----------

